# [Review] noctua NF-F12 120mm Premium Lüfter im PCGHX-Check - Aufwind in der Premium-Klasse?



## Icke&Er (30. März 2012)

*[Review] noctua NF-F12 120mm Premium Lüfter im PCGHX-Check - Aufwind in der Premium-Klasse?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​* 
Einleitung*

Seit Jahren ist noctua bekannt für seine herausragenden und gut verarbeiteten CPU-Kühler und Lüfter. Jeder der sich schon einmal einen PC zusammengebaut hat und sich nach hochwertigen Teilen umgeschaut hat, ist bei Produkten aus dem Hause noctua hängen geblieben. Speziell in Sachen Verarbeitung, Lieferumfang und Leistung konnten ihre Produkte überzeugen und sich somit einen festen Namen in der Szene machen. Sind die Produkte aber auch wirklich so gut wie man immer hört? Genau das möchte ich in meinem heutigen Review klären und habe mir den noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Premium-Lüfter mal etwas genauer angeschaut. Was dieser alles mitbringt oder leisten kann, erfahrt ihr in den folgenden Abschnitten.

Das nachfolgende Menü ist interaktiv gestaltet und soll die Review-Navigation erleichtern. Durch Anklicken des gewünschten Menüpunktes gelangen Sie direkt zum ausgewählten Unterpunkt. Bilder sind durch ein einfaches Anklicken vergrößerbar. Am Ende jedes Abschnittes befindet sich ein „zurück zum Verzeichnis“ Button, welcher euch direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückbringt.


*Danksagung
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Erste Impressionen
Technische Daten
Features
Kühlleistung
**Einleitung
Testsystem
Luftkühlung
Wasserkühlung
*​*Lautstärke
Fazit
Links*
*Danksagung

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei noctua für die einfache und freundliche Bereitstellung der Testsamples bedanken.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​*
Verpackung und Lieferumfang

* In Sachen Außenverpackung setzt noctua auf einen kleinen Pappkarton, welcher einen hochwertigen Eindruck vermittelt. Viele Lüfter werden nämlich nur in einer einfachen Plastikhülle versendet. Farblich setzt man auf eine Kombination aus weiß und braun. Speziell der Braunton ist eine beliebte noctua-Farbe und kommt auch bei vielen anderen Produkten zum Einsatz. Bereits auf der Vorderseite werden eine Vielzahl von Features des Lüfter angekündigt wie z.B. „Ultra-Low Power Consumption“ oder „Extensive Cabling Options“. Eine kleine Besonderheit hält die Vorderseite aber noch für den User offen und zwar eine Klapptür. Somit kann ich die Vorderseite nochmals umklappen und erhalte einen ersten Einblick auf den Lüfter selbst. Speziell der Propeller ist schon sehr gut zu erkennen und auch einen Einblick auf das Zubehör ist möglich. Den restlichen Platz nutzt noctua um weitere/bekannte Features genauer aufzuzeigen. Wendet man sich anschließend der Rückseite des Lüfters zu, so findet man auch hier eine Vielzahl von Beschreibungen und Daten des Lüfters. Selbst hier wurde eine Klapptür eingearbeitet, welche weitere Featurebeschreibungen beinhaltet. Leider sind diese alle in englischer Sprache und in meinen Augen auch zu viele. 
Wirft man nun einen Blick auf das Zubehör selber, fällt einem schnell die gute und hochwertige Verarbeitung auf. Die mitgelieferten Lüfterkabel sind alle gesleeved und ordentlich beschriftet. So weiß man immer genau, was man verbaut hat und in welchem „Modus“ sich der Lüfter befindet. In Sachen Lieferumfang und Verarbeitung befindet sich das getestete Bundle ganz weit vorne und konnte mich positiv beeindrucken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ zurück zum Verzeichnis​*
Erste Impressionen
* 
Wirft man nun einen genaueren Blick auf den Lüfter selbst, fällt einem sofort die typische noctua Farbgebung auf. Die beige-braun-Mischung ist schon zu einem Markenzeichen der Lüfter geworden und kommt bei einer Vielzahl von Leuten gut an. Auch stechen einem die extra Anti-Vibrationsecken schnell ins Auge. Diese dienen der Vibrationsminderung und sollen Schwingungen des Lüfters nicht an das Gehäuse weitergeben und umgekehrt. Der Rahmen verfügt über eine Vielzahl von Verstrebungen und ist sehr stabil. So verfügt die Konstruktion über genug Stabilität und ist auch sehr gut verarbeitet. Positiv ist mir auch das Sleeve des Lüfterkabels aufgefallen, was schön stabilisiert wurde und nicht hin und her rutschen kann. Allen in allem kann man sagen, dass sich der Lüfter in seinem Erscheinungsbild keine Stolperer leistet und zu überzeugen weiß. Da sich aber jeder sein eigenes Bild machen soll, findet ihr im Anschluss noch einen Video-Rundflug und einige Bilder des Lüfters.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s01oW6ljehM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Bilder befinden sich im folgendem Spoiler


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 zurück zum Verzeichnis​*
Technische Daten

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Verzeichnis​*
Features

*In diesem Abschnitt möchte ich die wichtigsten Features des noctua Lüfter kurz vorstellen und habe sie in der nachfolgenden Grafik zusammengefasst.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Verzeichnis​* 
Kühlleistung
**Einleitung

* Zu jeden meiner Reviews gehört auch ein ordentlicher Leistungstest, welcher aufzeigen soll, was das Produkt wirklich zu leisten vermag. Deshalb muss der Lüfter durch einen Test mit einem Luftkühler und einen Test mit einer Wasserkühlung. Bei dem Luftkühlungstest kommt ein Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E zum Einsatz, welcher jeweils mit zwei gleichen Lüftern bestückt wurde. Bei der Wasserkühlung werden die Testlüfter jeweils am Radiator befestigt. Beide Settings mussten sich einem Intel Core i5 2500K stellen, welcher auf 4,5 GHz (1,28V) übertaktet wurde. Dieser wurde mit dem Programm Prime95 15min lang zu 100% ausgelastet. Anschließend wurden die maximalen Kerntemperaturen addiert und durch die Anzahl der Kerne geteilt (Mittelwert). Für eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit arbeite ich mit Delta-Werten. Deshalb wird noch die Raumtemperatur abgezogen. Somit erreiche ich eine gute Vergleichbarkeit innerhalb meines Testfeldes.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ *
Testsystem

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Verzeichnis​*
Luftkühlung

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Werfen wir einen Blick auf die kleine Vergleichstabelle, so stellt man fest, dass sich der NF-F12 PWM aus dem Hause noctua einen Platz weit vorne ergattern konnte. Bei dem Test konnte er ein gutes Bild hinterlassen und war in der Lage, eine starke Leistung abzuliefern. Lediglich dem Xigmatek XLF musste er sich leistungsmäßig geschlagen geben. Dafür war dieser aber auch erheblich lauter. Bei 5V konnte er diesen sogar wieder einholen und beide Lüfter erreichen einen Wert von 32,7°C. Die anderen 120mm Lüfter von Yate Loon oder auch Revoltec konnten bei diesen Werten leider nicht mithalten und reihen sich dahinter ein. Auch wenn der noctua NF-F12 nicht die Spitzenleistungswerte in diesem Test erreicht hat, so hat er doch die beste Lautstärken-Leistungs-Verteilung abgeliefert. Speziell bei 5V und auch 7V weist er eine sehr angenehme Geräuschentwicklung auf und konnte mich überzeugen. Bei 12V hätte er etwas leiser sein können, was aber auch mit einer Lüfterdrehzahl von weit über 1000 rpm zusammenhängt. Abschließend kann man festhalten, dass sich der noctua NF-F12 PWM sehr gut für den Einsatz im Luftkühlungsbereich eignet und dort sehr ordentliche Werte auffahren konnte.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ *
Wasserkühlung

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ In Sachen Wasserkühlung fällt einem schnell auf, dass das Testfeld hier sehr viel näher beieinander liegt als noch bei der Luftkühlung. Dies liegt daran, dass der Radiator weniger auf die Lüfterdrehzahl skaliert hat als es der auf Luftzirkulation angewiesene Luftkühler tut. Nichts desto trotz konnte sich der noctua hier an die Spitze setzen und den Rest der Kandidaten vom Feld pusten. Bei den Ergebnissen fällt auch auf, dass ein sehr schnell drehender Lüfter nur bedingt Vorteile bringt. Die Änderungen der Temperaturen liegen bei unter 1°C und rechtfertigen kaum den erhöhten Geräuschpegel. Hier kann der noctua natürlich richtig punkten, da er den besten Geräuschpegel aufweisen konnte. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Betrieb von über 7V nicht ratsam und kann vernachlässigt werden. Somit fällt auch hier das Zwischenfazit für dem NF-F12 PWM aus dem Hause noctua durchweg positiv aus. Er ist somit auch für den Einsatz in einem wassergekühlten System geeignet bzw. empfehlenswert.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​* Lautstärke

*Kommen wir nun zu dem schwierigsten Testabschnitt. In Sachen Lautstärkenmessung scheiden sich oft die Geister, da jeder seinen eigenen Standpunkt hat, was laut oder leise ist. Auch ich verfüge nicht über eine professionelle Audiomesstechnik und ein Pegelmessgerät für 40€ bringt meiner Meinung nach auch nur sehr spekulative Werte hervor. Deshalb habe ich versucht das Ganze in verschiedene Bereiche einzuteilen. Wie das Ganze aussieht, könnt ihr der folgenden Tabelle entnehmen.

[FONT=&quot]*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[/FONT]​ Im folgenden Spoiler befindet sich eine kleine Beschreibung zu den verwendeten Angaben.


Spoiler



*Gering hörbar:* Der Lüfter ist nur sehr gering wahrnehmbar und verfügt über eine gute Geräuschkulisse.  In einem Gehäuse unter dem Schreibtisch ist er nicht wahrnehmbar.

*Hörbar:* Der Lüfter ist wahrnehmbar, befindet sich aber nicht auf einem „nervigen“ Niveau. In einem Gehäuse unter dem Schreibtisch ist er nur gering hörbar.

*Gut hörbar:* Der Lüfter ist gut wahrnehmbar und auch in einem Gehäuse präsent und heraushörbar. Für Silent-Fans ist diese Einstellung schon zu viel „Krach“.

*Störend:* Die Geräuschentwicklung des Lüfters befindet sich auf einem „nervigen“ Niveau und er ist auch aus einem Gehäuse sehr gut heraus hörbar. Dieses Setting würde ich nicht für den Alltag empfehlen.


zurück zum Verzeichnis​ *
Fazit

* Kommen wir nun zum Fazit und lassen die einzelnen Testabschnitte noch einmal Revue passieren. In Sachen Verarbeitung und Lieferumfang konnte der noctua NF-F12 PWM überzeugen und leistet sich nur minimale Schnitzer. Er bringt eine ganze Fuhre an Features mit und ist auch technisch auf dem neusten Stand. In dieser Sache gibt es nichts zu meckern. Lediglich finde ich die Verpackung etwas zu überladen und würde es gut finden, wenn man die eine oder andere Information zu den ganzen Features weggelassen hätte. Dies ist aber auch eine Geschmackssache.
Auch in Sachen Performance und Kühlleistung weiß der Lüfter seine Stärken auszuspielen. Er konnte sich bei beiden Kühltests in der Leistungsspitze einfinden und auch in Sachen Geräuschentwicklung ist er positiv aufgefallen. Nur bei 12V hätte ich mir etwas weniger Geräuschentwicklung gewünscht, aber dafür konnte er bei 5V bzw. 7V durchweg überzeugen. Hier waren andere Testkandidaten bedeutend lauter. 
Zusammenfassend kann man festhalten, dass der Lüfter ein gutes Bild hinterlassen konnte und mich in den meisten Bereichen überzeugen konnte. Nur beim Thema Preis kommt man etwas ins Schwanken. Mit einem Preis von 16,50€ (Stand 20.04.2012) ist dieser im oberen Preissegment angeordnet. Wenn man nun mehrere Lüfter für die Wasserkühlung oder ein Gehäuse benötigt, schlägt der Preis schnell ein Loch in das Portmonee. Hier muss nun jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er das Geld für einen Lüfter ausgeben möchte oder doch mit einer billigeren Variante vorliebnimmt. In meinem Test konnte sich der Lüfter nichts desto trotz noch den „Gold-Star“ ergattern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zurück zum Verzeichnis​ *
Links

*noctua Homepage

NF-F12 PWM Homepage

Der Lüfter im PCGHX-Preischeck
*Der Icke&Er Review-Blog*
zurück zum Verzeichnis​


----------



## Icke&Er (26. April 2012)

*AW: [Review] noctua NF-F12 120mm Premium Lüfter im PCGHX-Check - Aufwind in der Premium-Klasse?*

Review geht online, viel Spaß damit 

MFG


----------



## StefanKFG (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] noctua NF-F12 120mm Premium Lüfter im PCGHX-Check - Aufwind in der Premium-Klasse?*

Wenn die Lüfter nur nicht so verdammt hässlich wären. Vorsicht, meine Meinung ;D


----------



## GTA 3 (26. August 2012)

*AW: [Review] noctua NF-F12 120mm Premium Lüfter im PCGHX-Check - Aufwind in der Premium-Klasse?*

Wie ist der Lüfter im Vergleich zu den BQ Silent Wings 2 ? Werde nämlich alle Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse (2x 140mm. 2x 120mm) austauschen. Der hintere ist defekt und die Standardlüfter oben sind zu laut, obwohl mir die blaue LED am einen der Lüfter gefällt. x)


----------



## Icke&Er (26. August 2012)

*AW: [Review] noctua NF-F12 120mm Premium Lüfter im PCGHX-Check - Aufwind in der Premium-Klasse?*

Die neuen Silent-Wings hatte ich leider noch nicht in den Händen gehabt und kann so nichts genaues sagen, aber ich denke mal, dass die sich nicht großartig was nehmen werden.


----------



## ct5010 (17. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] noctua NF-F12 120mm Premium Lüfter im PCGHX-Check - Aufwind in der Premium-Klasse?*

Hi,

ich hatte die Lüfter auch schon sehr lange im Auge, aber sie sind doch wirklich teuer. Wären die T.B.Silence (PWM) empfehenswert?

PS: Schönes Review!


----------



## Troollin (10. März 2013)

*AW: [Review] noctua NF-F12 120mm Premium Lüfter im PCGHX-Check - Aufwind in der Premium-Klasse?*

Gutes Review.  Ein Kumpel hatte nämlich Interesse an denen und wollte paar Informationen dazu haben.



StefanKFG schrieb:


> Wenn die Lüfter nur nicht so verdammt hässlich wären. Vorsicht, meine Meinung ;D



Da kann ich persönlich leider nur zustimmen


----------



## bthight (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] noctua NF-F12 120mm Premium Lüfter im PCGHX-Check - Aufwind in der Premium-Klasse?*

Einfach nur Langweilig.

Golfball,Batwing,Sharksfin,Bionik,gezackte Enden....

Das Aussehen, als ob ne alte Mignon AAA Batterie ausgelaufen ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] noctua NF-F12 120mm Premium Lüfter im PCGHX-Check - Aufwind in der Premium-Klasse?*



bthight schrieb:


> Einfach nur Langweilig.
> 
> Golfball,Batwing,Sharksfin,Bionik,gezackte Enden....
> 
> Das Aussehen, als ob ne alte Mignon AAA Batterie ausgelaufen ist.


 
Trollololol, Optik over all. Kannst du deinen Frust nicht woanders ablassen? 
Kommen jetzt ständig grenzwertige Posts im LukÜ -Bereich von dir?

@Topic: Hab diese Lüfter wegen der guten Lager nun 5x im Case, 2x am bequiet dark rock pro2 und 3x im Gehäuse. Bin bisher noch nicht enttäuscht worden, die laufen Idle bei mir mit ~ 400rpm, was bisher kein anderer Lüfter (Bios-gesteuert) konnte, warum auch immer. Ab 700- 800 Umdrehungen machen die (subjektiv) auch richtig Druck. 

Kann Noctua im Bereich der Lüfter uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen, mag sein das andere Lüfter unter 800 rpm leiser arbeiten und es andere Lüfter gibt die mit 12V mehr Luft befördern. Für mich bleiben die Lüfter der optimale Mittelweg zwischen Silent und Performance. Ein bisschen was von beidem.
Besitze immer noch 4x NF-P12, gewissermaßen den Vorgänger, diese laufen immer noch ohne Auffälligkeiten seit gut 5 Jahren.


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] noctua NF-F12 120mm Premium Lüfter im PCGHX-Check - Aufwind in der Premium-Klasse?*

Habe auch 2 Stück davon und bin sehr zufrieden damit, auch der Support ist super


----------

